# Modifier 79, 76 ?



## Jody Mortensen (Sep 1, 2009)

Scenario: Pt is having a repeat venous ablation performed. It was done a month ago but was not successful.  The CPT code is 36475 & it has no global period.  Pt also had stab phlebectomy done which is CPT code 37765 & has a 90 global a month ago at the same op session.

Question:  Since patient is under a global period with 37765, do I use modifier 79 unrelated procedure by same MD during postop period for 36475 since it was not related to the veins in 37765 or do I need to use modifier 76. I'm thinking 79 since it is not the same veins & there is not a global on 36475.  Please let me know if my thinking is correct.

                                Thank you 
                                         Jody Hecht


----------

